# The Primitives



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If anyone remembers them from the 80's and early 90's, "Crash" was their famous song they now have an official website and forum. I think it's a work in progress at the moment but will be a good resource for all the fans. They did a come back tour this year which proved very successful.






The Forum: http://the-primitives.co.uk/new-forum


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I love 'Crash' - What a tune!! :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Didn't Wendy James used to be married to Dr Scroat, aka Roland Rivron?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

She did, iirc, they got together after they did the interview "in" the thames on some dodgy friday evening show. Wendy James was well fit. I preferred the Darling Buds as a band though.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Didn't Wendy James used to be married to Dr Scroat, aka Roland Rivron?


yeah but Wendy James I'm sure was Transvision Vamp not Primatives, but I could be wrong?!


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> yeah but Wendy James I'm sure was Transvision Vamp not Primatives, but I could be wrong?!


You're not wrong....Wendy James was in Transvision Vamp - not The Primitives!

They were both gorgeous blondes though!!


----------

